
Ask HN: Customer wants to acquire us before launch - wappa
Hi everyone,<p>We have been building a product for the construction industry for the past 2 months. We have reached out to potential customers.<p>In our initial sales pitch, we presented an option where we would build them the solution iteratively - they would get value, month to month. But for some reason, discussion escalated - they want some ownership. We haven&#x27;t even finished building the product completely yet.<p>Sales are no go, they are insisting on ownership - and want to hire me, and cofounder. Everything is very mirky. Finding Hard to decipher. They also want exclusivity on the product, if they purchase it.<p>We are bootstrapped so far. We haven&#x27;t even though of doing a seed round or making a pitch deck.<p>Any advice on how to approach this?<p>It&#x27;s important for us to have first client who is very interested, as we can use their workflow and past work to assess and build the product.
======
verdverm
Why did you start your company? I'm imagining it's not to work for someone
else. If so, tell them "thanks, but no thanks"

Perhaps when they see their competitors will be the ones using it first, they
will change their tune.

Also, get a good lawyer w.r.t. this company and anything you sign with them.

------
olalonde
I suppose there's a price at which you'd be fine walking away with for two
months work? If their offer is below that magical number, you could instead
offer them to invest in a seed round or offer advisor shares.

